# Rxvt-unicode in 9.0RC2



## grzlus (Dec 4, 2011)

After I updated to 9.0RC2, and update Perl to 5.12 I can't compile rxvt-unicode. I've always get that error:


```
cc  -o rxvt rxvt.o background.o command.o rxvtfont.o init.o main.o misc.o  screen.o scrollbar.o scrollbar-next.o scrollbar-rxvt.o 
 scrollbar-xterm.o scrollbar-plain.o xdefaults.o encoding.o  rxvttoolkit.o rxvtutil.o keyboard.o  ev_cpp.o fdpass_wrapper.o ptytty_wrapper.o
 rxvtperl.o -lutil -lsupc++ -lm -L/usr/local/lib -lfontconfig   -L/usr/local/lib -lXft -lXrender -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lX11  
 -L/usr/local/lib -lXrender -lX11    -L/usr/local/lib -R/usr/local/lib  -lX11  -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lgobject-2.0
 -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/mach/CORE  -Wl,-E  -fstack-protector -L/usr/local/lib 
 -L/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/mach/CORE -lperl -lm -lcrypt -lutil
ptytty_wrapper.o: In function `ptytty_unix::logout()':
ptytty_wrapper.C:(.text+0x5d3): undefined reference to `setutxent'
ptytty_wrapper.C:(.text+0x5db): undefined reference to `getutxid'
ptytty_wrapper.C:(.text+0x5f1): undefined reference to `endutxent'
ptytty_wrapper.C:(.text+0x605): undefined reference to `pututxline'
ptytty_wrapper.o: In function `ptytty_unix::login(int, bool, char const*)':
ptytty_wrapper.C:(.text+0x705): undefined reference to `setutxent'
ptytty_wrapper.C:(.text+0x70d): undefined reference to `pututxline'
ptytty_wrapper.C:(.text+0x712): undefined reference to `endutxent'
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## grzlus (Dec 14, 2011)

Now I get that error:


```
===>  Configuring for rxvt-unicode-9.12_1
/bin/rm /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode/work/rxvt-unicode-9.12/src/perl/kuake.orig
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0

configuring for rxvt 9.12

checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... no
configure: error: in `/usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode/work/rxvt-unicode-9.12':
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to thierry@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode/work/rxvt-unicode-9.12/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
```


----------

